# Door Keys?



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Outback is in for service again. Should there be this many repairs? or Am I just lucky?

Service manager said that there should be a separate key for the deadbolt and the door handle locks. Is this right?

Thanks

Kelly


----------



## bert2369 (Jun 2, 2010)

We have only had a couple campers, but our 1 key has always fit both locks. BUT, we purchased the campers used, and the last one had a spare lock mechanism with it, so I don't know if it came that way factory or if it was modified.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Every trailer I have owned has been keyed alike for the handle lock and dead bolt.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank You!

Thank You!


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

ftwildernessguy said:


> Every trailer I have owned has been keyed alike for the handle lock and dead bolt.


X2


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2. I have one key for the lock and deadbolt, BUT the two doors are keyed differently. So I have to put three keys in my Master key lockable thingy mounted to the frame: one key for each door and one key for the underbed storage accessed from the outside storage panels. (Plus I have an ignition key for the Expy there too.)


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I asked Marci about having the doors keyed the same on the 268RL that i have on order and she said that was not an option, they must be rekeyed after del.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Marci is correct--she's not bs-ing you. I looked into rekeying and it was $50 and that seemed like a lot to reduce my key count from two to one...


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

I took my bicycle door lock off and took it to a locksmith with my front door key and they keyed alike for $10, It’s nice having only one key!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Run away from that dealership if the Service Manager doesn't even know how the door locks work.........


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

huntr70 said:


> Run away from that dealership if the Service Manager doesn't even know how the door locks work.........


For sure.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Well well...My Front and rear main door lock are on one key and my deadbolts are on a separate key. Never saw this question come up before so thought they were all like this. I bought mine 3 months old from original owner so I'm sure Gilligan did it at the factory.---Mike


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

ftwildernessguy said:


> Run away from that dealership if the Service Manager doesn't even know how the door locks work.........


For sure.
[/quote]
In all fairness to the dealership -- I misspoke (mis-wrote) it was not the service manager that but the gentleman that takes in the rvs (service advisor) for servicing that my husband was speaking with regarding the keys.

Sorry

Kelly


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

I have one key that operates both locks on my door. However, when I dropped my OB off for service...the service advisor said I can lock the camper...just don't lock the deadbolt. They have masters for the storage doors and the main door lock...but their master key would not open the deadbolt. I'm not sure if that adds anything to the knowledge base here, or not ;-) but thought it was worth noting.

My previous camper had one key for both as well.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Both locks on entry door have one key. Both locks on bike door have another key.

If you are concerned about someone getting in, remember that all factory keys for storage doors are the same for every make and model out there. Anyone in the campground can use their storage door keys to open your compartments. I (and others here) installed combi-cams and we don't have to carry keys anymore.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm betting the guy was talking about the service key. The top lock can be unlocked by a generic key, the bottom lock, only the specific key (but your specific key should unlock both).


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

hautevue said:


> X2. I have one key for the lock and deadbolt, BUT the two doors are keyed differently. So I have to put three keys in my Master key lockable thingy mounted to the frame: one key for each door and one key for the underbed storage accessed from the outside storage panels. (Plus I have an ignition key for the Expy there too.)


X3. A key for each set of 2 door locks plus a key for the storage panels and the outside stove/sink compartment. This is on a 268RL.

Haryy Camping!!!

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------

